# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Klej błyskawiczny w oku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jakąś godzine temu kleiłem Kropelką, gdy już byłem pewien że klej związał się z plastikiem i przestałem dociskać palcami na element, połączenie się rozerwało akurat wtedy gdy sprawdzałem jak wyszło. Odrobina kleju wystrzeliła mi w oko i odruchowo sięgnąłem po butelke z wodą mineralną za szyjkę rozbijając ją o stół, dużo tej wody nie było ale już po chwili przepłukiwałem oko pod bieżącą wodą, powieka się nie przykleiła wcale, ale po płukaniu odczuwałem, że siedzi pod nią coś małego, i też udało mi się tego pozbyć. Z początku widziałem dość zamazany obraz pewnie spowodowany męczeniem oka pod wodą i przecieraniem, teraz jest już prawie normalnie.

Ból ku mojemu zaskoczeniu był krótkotrwały i mniej intensywny niż gdy miałem 3-4 razy już naświetlone oczy od łuku elektrycznego ze spawania (każdy z tych przypadków to moja nieuwaga i wystarczyło dać się złapać pare razy w ciągu dnia, żeby nie dało się później zasnąć) W żadnym z tych przypadków nie stosowałem jakichś kropli choć pieczenie oczu towarzyszyło mi też dzień później. 
Ale skoro klej miał bezpośredni kontakt z okiem to nie wiem czy nie lepiej iść po coś w poniedziałek, przeszukiwałem internet i natrafiłem na same ekstremalne przypadki albo opinie "fachowców" z forum gier komputerowych...

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Przede wszystkim musisz wybrać się do lekarza specjalisty aby mógł zbadać oko,on tez stwierdzi czy to coś poważnego oraz ewentualnie przepisze odpowiednie krople,które powinny pomóc,im szybciej się tam udasz tym oczywiście lepiej i bezpieczniej.

----------

